
Show HN: Feedback tool built to give you data-backed insights on your + and - - alexragalie
https://rethinker.com
======
alexragalie
We’ve built Rethinker as a platform to help people develop faster and get more
fulfilling jobs.

Our first product is called Rethinker Feedback, and is built on a Ray Dalio-
like belief that society is moving towards a place where knowing your
strengths and weaknesses in a data-driven way will be amongst the only ways to
keep competitive.

We’ve received so far a range of feedback on the app, from ppl who abhor the
idea of being “gamified” all the way to people who think something like this
will never work in the work place. There’s also the group he believes nobody
will give you negative feedback on a consistent basis due to social dynamics.

What do you think? Are people ready to give/receive feedback in a manner which
“rates” personality and capabilities, baseball card-style?

P.S- we’ve also just been featured by ProductHunt
([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/rethinker](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/rethinker)),
supposedly more for the cute dog pic than for the product itself, but who’s
counting? :P

